# dudas con pic 12F675



## dako2012 (Mar 15, 2006)

alguien tiene hojas de datos o manual de este pic en castellano o del 12F629, el 16F84 lo se usar pero si alguien tiene las diferencias o los registros que difieren para poder configurarlo muchas gracias. Daniel


----------



## maunix (Mar 16, 2006)

dako2012 dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene hojas de datos o manual de este pic en castellano o del 12F629, el 16F84 lo se usar pero si alguien tiene las diferencias o los registros que difieren para poder configurarlo muchas gracias. Daniel



El tema de las datasheet en castellano es algo pendiente.  De hecho no las hay.  Deberás aprender el inglés técnico o quedarás relegado a que alguien se digne a traducir algo.

Saludos


----------



## dako2012 (Mar 16, 2006)

mas o menos entiendo, y alguien tendra alguna guia para inicializar el programa, las configuraciones iniciales es lo que me cuesta, definir las interrupciones, los registros especiales para habilitar o no conversor ad comparador y todo lo que hay que definir


----------



## maunix (Abr 15, 2006)

dako2012 dijo:
			
		

> mas o menos entiendo, y alguien tendra alguna guia para inicializar el programa, las configuraciones iniciales es lo que me cuesta, definir las interrupciones, los registros especiales para habilitar o no conversor ad comparador y todo lo que hay que definir



Te dejo un link donde puedes ver ejemplos.  Este link no estará vivo por mucho tiempo pero por ahora si anda.

http://www.demo-1.com.ar/foros/index.php

Saludos


----------



## shakaran (Abr 15, 2006)

Tengo bastante información recopilada del 16F84 si te hace falta algo, pero del que comentas no conozco nada.

Saludos


----------



## kaname_06 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola, yo también estoy programando el PIC 12F675, dudo mucho que encuentres un data sheet en español, pero te puedo dar varios links, donde encontraras distintos ejemplos con los cuales puedes iniciar:

http://www.jbgizmo.com/page29.htm   (muestra un ejemplo de transmisión serial)
http://hyvatti.iki.fi/~jaakko/pic/pong/pong_675.asm
http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/12F675.html (encontraras un tutorial)


----------



## RD electronica (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de programar. Alguien me podria orientar con algun ejemploo tutorial. Deseo con un PIC, lograr controlar 4 salidas analogicas, mediante una entrada con datos seriales transmitidos dede puerto rs232. es posible??. La idea es tener cuatro tensiones de 0 a 5 voltios varables individualmente y comandadas por la PC. Les agradecería mucho si me pudieran ayudar.
Sludos


----------

